# My mouse has sores on her back



## Sally (Jan 11, 2013)

She was originally living with my larger group, but she was being picked on so I separated her and bought her two sisters for her to live with. Her back was healing from the bites with the first lot of mice. It was mainly crusty healing scabs. I just saw her a minute ago and now her back is red raw where it had previously been scabbing. What can I do? There is no fighting going on anymore. Is she scratching Herself? Can I treat her with anything at home? many thanks


----------



## Hexagram (Jul 6, 2013)

most likely, she's just scratching. my advice is to leave it for now; if it continues, use a q-tip and warm water to rub around the area.


----------



## Sally (Jan 11, 2013)

Thank you


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

I've found that the Tea Tree cream for animals (found in pet shops) can be quite effective. It's cool and soothing and the Tea Tree helps fight any infection/fungal. Might be an option.


----------



## Zamwyn (Apr 29, 2015)

Warm water directly from the tap contains lots of bacteria. If using water, it needs to have been boiled (and then cooled down of course). Better to use a real antiseptic/skin disinfectant.


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

Has she been checked for mites? Yes, she probably was getting picked on and does have scabs from that, but if she's still looking raw, there may be another cause.


----------

